# PRP cat III code 0232T help please!!!



## sgormsen (May 27, 2011)

I am not familiar with Cat III codes, if you don't use it you lose it!  
I have a Dr that is doing the PRP procedure/platelet rich plasma injection.
Would I use a CPT code in leu of the 0232T since per what I've been reading the 0232T code is not FDA approved.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

thank you,
Susan


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jun 7, 2011)

I went to a workshop on 3/10/11 put on by Mary Legrand, Karen Zupko and associates, inc. 
In the booklet that was given it says for 2011 CPT code update: PRP 
use (0232T) and that is for everything so it should *NOT* be reported in addition to CPT codes 20550, 20551, 20600-20619, 20926, 76942, 77002, 77012, 77021, 86965.

It also states since all the work is included in that one code set the fee high to include all that work.... *BUT*, payers don't like to pay for this code so let the patient know they will most likely be responsible. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 7, 2011)

sgormsen said:


> I am not familiar with Cat III codes, if you don't use it you lose it!
> I have a Dr that is doing the PRP procedure/platelet rich plasma injection.
> Would I use a CPT code in leu of the 0232T since per what I've been reading the 0232T code is not FDA approved.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> ...



We collect payment up-front...


----------



## jones (Jul 7, 2011)

*PRP injections*

Since the 0232T is not reimbursed by most payers, can you code an EM along with it?


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2011)

no you cannot if the purpose of the encounter was for the injection.


----------



## BLUCIANI (May 23, 2016)

*Prp 0232t*



mitchellde said:


> no you cannot if the purpose of the encounter was for the injection.



PRP is FDA approved, However, payers still consider it experimental. You can find white papers on the web to support the use of  PRP for the enhanced healing process especially in athletes.
Be sure to get an ABN signed by the patient and inform them that insurance is not likely to pay. This procedure has proven science behind it  and they should have the procedure even if they have to pay out of pocket. Most practices charge $250.00 to $450.00


----------

